# Americans apologize for Trump's hostility toward Canada



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jul 2, 2018)

How Heartwarming!


What do you guys think of this small shard of happiness?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm in two minds about this.

Many Americans US citizens hate their president, but the taxation on Canadian imports is at best one of the ticked boxes.

Sure, a couple apologies are heartwarming, but in the end I doubt that many will strongly protest against the economical war.

Oh...but still: happy Canaday...erm: Canada day.


----------



## Chary (Jul 3, 2018)

Empty social media cries. 

Even then, it's just people trying to make Canada's day tied to USA, really. Let them have their day without dragging them into political murk.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2018)

Honestly I don't think Canada really wanted to be reminded that America is being stupid right under them.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jul 4, 2018)

That's true. it's at least a small thing to be ""happy"" about.


----------



## Viri (Jul 4, 2018)

No apologies here. I hope your Monopoly money sinks even farther, so next time I go to Canada, things will be even cheaper than last time I went.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 18, 2018)

Viri said:


> No apologies here. I hope your Monopoly money sinks even farther, so next time I go to Canada, things will be even cheaper than last time I went.


I never understood the hostility US citizens have towards Canadians - every Canadian I've ever met has been a lovely person, and on TV and in movies they're shown as nice people living in an amazing country. What is there to be angry at? Just jealousy maybe?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 18, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> I never understood the hostility US citizens have towards Canadians - every Canadian I've ever met has been a lovely person, and on TV and in movies they're shown as nice people living in an amazing country. What is there to be angry at? Just jealousy maybe?


It's not US citizens in general, it's conservatives.  They view intelligence as intimidating, so they view Trudeau in much the same manner as they did Obama.  They also aren't hampered by worrying about facts, so you'll find plenty of idiots who believe Canada started putting tariffs on us first.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm not sorry for anything Trump does. Those are his choices. Things are going great between my Canadian friend and myself. Beyond that, I don't see anything that Trump should apologize for regarding Canada. Anything political is full of a bunch of asshats anyways. Can't sit there and think that Canada's politicians are without their faults.

P.S. Speaking of my Canadian friend, @XFlak just had his third child.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Jul 18, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I'm not sorry for anything Trump does. Those are his choices. Things are going great between my Canadian friend and myself. Beyond that, I don't see anything that Trump should apologize for regarding Canada. Anything political is full of a bunch of asshats anyways. Can't sit there and think that Canada's politicians are without their faults.
> 
> P.S. Speaking of my Canadian friend, @XFlak just had his third child.



Every politican is an asshat? Now's that's something I can agree with! You've earned a like.


----------

